# While cleaning the leather rear car seat...



## valschickens (Nov 23, 2004)

because it had dog prints all over it from taking my St. Bernard to the vet, I came across a tiny (1/8") slit in the leather!! :doh: My car isn't even a year old yet!! I just know it had to come from one of her toenails.

What should I do with it before it gets caught on something and tears more?!


----------



## suburbanite (Jul 27, 2006)

for something that tiny try superglue.


----------



## heather (May 13, 2002)

I'd put a cover on the seat for starters

I'm pretty sure there are leather patch and/or repair kits out there -
maybe do a google search

good luck


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Denim works well as a cover. It not only protects the car seat, it collects the dog fur.


----------



## MicheleMomof4 (Jul 17, 2002)

Leather patch kits are easy to come by. If you have a odd or unusual color of leather then the dealership will have a kit to match. Then I would invest in some high quality seat covers. There are some on the market that are made of neoprene tha twould be ideal for protection, hair and wet paws. 
God Bless,
Michele


----------

